# Sack That T**t Mcclaren



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Get rid of the posing prick right now

He has been an utter disaster, and if he has ANY principle at all he will resign immediatey, which wont be soon enough!!!!!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its all in the name


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Jase..........are you the biggest 12 year old in Britain


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

As a Scot, I tend not to watch McClaren's interviews. What's he done?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

It's what the simpering prick hasn't done!!!

I hope his dick drops off!!!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Griff said:


> I hope his dick drops off!!!


No, Please... Say what you really mean


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

never happy are you - at least sven got you to the championships but he wasnt good enough either,so come on then who would you have doing the job venables wasnt exactly doing much during the game was he .

personally i dont think anyone could do any better job with england the players will be exactly the same and the tactics .

they played ok but on the back of 5 3-0 wins they were obviously in form but this was always going to be the hard game.

the russians will struggle in isreal everyone else has out there its not over yet.

could be worse griff you could have toshack in charge now theres a waste of space.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Griff said:


> Get rid of the posing prick right now
> 
> He has been an utter disaster, and if he has ANY principle at all he will resign immediatey, which wont be soon enough!!!!!!


I thought you were Welsh Griff


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

JoT said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > Get rid of the posing prick right now
> ...


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Dont fret Griff...its only football....could be worse, it might have been sport-related.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

No footie expert - will have to refer this to my expert aunt.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > Get rid of the posing prick right now
> ...


My mothers English...........mind you...her dad, my grandad, was Irish!!!
















You're right..............why am I arsed!!!


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

You're a grumpy old git possibly?


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

I agree, McLaren just portrays NO confidence at all. The England jobs one of the toughest though full of perennial underachievers!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

He has got a stupid haircut (McClaren not Griff) and he is excrutiatingly dreary, both are good enough reasons for him to get the boot.







Has ever said anything remotely interesting?

My parents are Irish so it is the Republic for me







Watched Scotland last night







NI & Wales, well.........









Maybe failure will enable English fans to take off the rose tinted specs, the Premier League is a very very poor relation to Serie A and in Particular La Liga. If the players (Arsenal excepted) don't ever play cultured, cerebral football in the domestic league how can they suddenly do so in an international?

I am 45 and can only remember the England team as always, utterly wank.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

McCalern, Staunton, Toshack & Worthington, ALL OUT!

McLeish, he has overachieved in very difficult group, I think that they will do it. A medal for that man.


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

The sooner we are knocked out the better, then perhaps we can all get on without the constant







entering every conversation.

I am p****d off with it being assumed I must be interested in 22 overpaid assholes kicking an artificial pigs bladder around a field.

Can we have a another forum for anyone interested, lock it and I do not want the password.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

synchro said:


> The sooner we are knocked out the better, then perhaps we can all get on without the constant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Hey...................Ventura!!!*

Here's the grumpy old git!!!


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

Yep and proud of it !


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Ok, let's cut to the chase. We all know the true test of a manager is not their tactical skill, knowledge, results, etc, etc....let's face it, it's how *hard *they are.

Now, I would much rather fight McClaren than McLeish, and I reckon he would absolutely hammer McClaren.

I think McClaren would probably try and escape, running as fast as he could, whilst McLeish was chasing him with a broken bottle, shirt off, shouting "MOANTHENYABASSI'LLFEKINCHIBYEE!!!!!!!!"

I've met McLeish, but not McClaren. He's absolutely huge and looks as hard as nails. He's one of these guys that just exudes "If you mess with me, I'll kill you". Def' wouldn't have fancied playing against him.

Either way, I'd pay to see it!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

That's an interesting slant on matters Cammy.

How would Sven have faired in that respect do you think!!

I don't care how big and hard McLeish is or was, but in his prime Cloughie would have killed anyone that dared argue with him !!


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Griff said:


> That's an interesting slant on matters Cammy.
> 
> How would Sven have faired in that respect do you think!!
> 
> I don't care how big and hard McLeish is or was, but in his prime Cloughie would have killed anyone that dared argue with him !!


I reckon Leo Sayer could have had Sven.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

scottishcammy said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > That's an interesting slant on matters Cammy.
> ...


Yeah, but Sven had Ulrika...


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

> Yeah, but Sven had Ulrika...


Repeatedly, allegedly...

One of the reasons I was so fond of the old git...



> in his prime Cloughie would have killed anyone that dared argue with him !!


_Mr._ Clough would have just a quiet word with anyone who argued with him. All it takes from the right person.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

chris l said:


> > Yeah, but Sven had Ulrika...
> 
> 
> Repeatedly, allegedly...
> ...


You must be joking!!!

You mean like he did when those fans invaded his pitch like that prick in a Mickey Mouse suit.........do me a favour!!!


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Wee Leo did no bad himself







:

remember this?

Remids me of a retiral do for an Inspector I used to have. First time I'd ever seen his wife and I remember remarking to a big 'audience' how much she looked like Leo Sayer (and about 5 mins worth of associated jokes/actions/mimes, etc) only to turn around and find said Insp. and his wife (who really was Leo's Double) standing behind me.

Embarressed? Not with 8 pints in me!


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Leo's bird:


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

synchro said:


> The sooner we are knocked out the better, then perhaps we can all get on without the constant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seconded!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

the best suggestion ive heard on the england managers job is get mourinho in to do it - i think that could be the answer personally.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

chris l said:


> > Yeah, but Sven had Ulrika...
> 
> 
> Repeatedly, allegedly...
> ...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Maybe failure will enable English fans to take off the rose tinted specs, the Premier League is a very very poor relation to Serie A and in Particular La Liga. If the players (Arsenal excepted) don't ever play cultured, cerebral football in the domestic league how can they suddenly do so in an international?

I am 45 and can only remember the England team as always, utterly wank.

you are of course correct. The quality in the premiership is (as you say the exception of arsenal) poor.

It really gets my goat that succesive england players keep saying that "we can do it this time" and various pundits talking about england as world beaters. It aint gonna happen. All the ex-pro's and talking heads all talk b******s, and keep repeating tha same old ****. Lets face it, they live in there own little bubble, and very rarely say how it really is.

The fact that Maclaren can't say how it really is ("i took a lot of positives from that performance" or " we learnt a lot from the boys tonight") is just spin from a man who hasn't got a clue, but then again, is anyone really suprised with him???? I know im not.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i cant believe you are saying italian league and spanish league are better than the premiership .

the italians walk around most of the time its defensive and not nice to watch have you sat down on a sunday and watched an italian game then watched an english game it doesnt compare .

as for the spanish league yes they have some great players but it has become very much like the premiership ,with real madrid and barca basically fighting it out every year ,the rest of the sides who make up the league are very samey abit like our league outside of the top four.

the problem with our league is yes we have a lot of quality home grown players ,but at club level they play with most of the best players from around europe thats why our top 4 sides ars,liv,man utd, chel, have been pretty consistant in the champs league of late and that is probably a much better competition than the bloody world cup anyway.

its only a matter of time before someone replies and says the championship is the home of real football or any other football cliche ,well before you do dont bother its about the same level as the italian first league poor at best.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the biggest problem imho is the dominance of the big 4

alright man city are doing well and chelski aren't so far but that doesn't hide the fact that all the talent can be bought by 4 clubs.

there should be action by the leauge to develop a credible division where every team has the chance to win, we need a leauge of at least a dozen strong teams, seeing the Farcenal win every bloody week isn't good for the game.

How can any leauge that can witness a Reading v Wigan nil nil draw claim to be the worlds best?

football is *****, apart from watching out for the Leeds and Posh scores I'm not gonna pay it any attention anymore (cue the southern woofter jibe from MarkF).


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

sdaly a nil nil is part of the game and youll get them all round the world,its the same as when a rugby match ends in 6-3 kicking game how crap is that ,or the tpc is won by someone shooting 2 under ,you will always get the odd boring game but the majority is very good quality example portsmouth v reading.

i hope man city keep it up personally and kick man utd out of the top 4 ,that would be awesome.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yeah it wasn't the nil nil so much as more the reading wigan I was deriding.

For excitement yes a 7 4 pompey reading was good but ateotd it means **** all apart from one might just avoid relegation on goals scored.

The most exciting thing on telly for me these days is strictly come dancing although that might be to do with the female celebs!

I think the womens football league ought to be televised more


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

pg tips said:


> yeah it wasn't the nil nil so much as more the reading wigan I was deriding.
> 
> For excitement yes a 7 4 pompey reading was good but ateotd it means **** all apart from one might just avoid relegation on goals scored.
> 
> ...


yes kelly brook is an awesome specimen isnt she and gabby yorath has always done it for me too.


----------

